# How long till my baby hedgehog feels comfortable?



## car0linewang (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I recently just got Harley, a 7 week old male. I brought him home 3 days ago and immediately he crawled into his cage and slept, which I know that babies do a lot of. I heard that I should handle him every day so that we can get acquainted so I usually wake him up around 8pm for a few minutes of handle time. However, when I first wake him up, he hisses a lot and raises his spikes. When he finally lets me pick him up, he usually poops on my hands. He's done this with everyone who has tried to handle him and even pooped on the breeder's hand when she handed him to me. It seems like he's uncomfortable with me? Is pooping a defense mechanism? How long does it typically take a baby hedgie to warm up to his new owner?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Everyone poops and babies poop A LOT! It's not a defense mechanism, just lack of control. 

3 days is a really short time for a hedgehog. He is just scared. 

When you have him out, are you just holding him in your hands? Sometimes letting them run around in a hedgehog proof room or sleep under a blanket or snuggle sack helps a lot. 

I've had my girl hedgie for 4 weeks now and she is the sweetest thing when she is out, most of the time. But she is an scared hissy ball of quills when I wake her up. She's been even more upset since I brought the new hedgehog home. Just the everyday life of a hedgie mom. Basically, your little one is pretty normal. 

Just be patient and gentle.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a great sticky that explains normal baby behavior and what to expect:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/17-hedgehog-personality-behaviour/10-behaviour-expectations.html

It's mentioned briefly in the above sticky, but it usually takes at least a month of daily handling (for at least a half hour) before they notice signs of trust from their hedgie. Some take longer than that, some even up to a year. But if you have a lot of patience and are consistent with your bonding routine, bonding with your hedgehog baby should be easy.


----------



## car0linewang (Jul 21, 2014)

lilsurfergrlsp said:


> Here's a great sticky that explains normal baby behavior and what to expect:
> 
> http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/17-hedgehog-personality-behaviour/10-behaviour-expectations.html
> 
> It's mentioned briefly in the above sticky, but it usually takes at least a month of daily handling (for at least a half hour) before they notice signs of trust from their hedgie. Some take longer than that, some even up to a year. But if you have a lot of patience and are consistent with your bonding routine, bonding with your hedgehog baby should be easy.


Thank you! Do you know how long the daily handling should last? I usually do around 10 minutes a day because I don't want to cut into his sleep time. Is that sufficient?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Its recommended you spend 30 minutes minimum with them. That time can include him sleeping on your lap- in fact that is what I'm doing with one of my hedgies right now! Lucy is quietly snoring as I type.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

30 minutes is the very, very minimum time you want to spend with your hedgie. I personally think it is not enough time. I spent at the very least an hour with Olive every night. Even him sleeping in your lap while you watch tv or mess around on the computer is fine. If you are worried about him not getting enough sleep, Just put him in a snuggle sack, also called a bonding bag or snuggled up in a fleece blankie on your lap and watch a tv show. If you set him back in his cage when he gets puffy or cranky your rewarding his behavior and he will do it every single time you handle him. If Olive is being a little "princess" I snuggle her a little more!! Like oh you wanna throw a temper tantrum?!? Here let me just snuggle that right down.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Yup, like the above users said, a half hour is the minimum time you should spend handling your hedgie, but an hour is sufficient, even longer, like up to three hours. You don't want to keep your baby up too much, since Harley needs a lot of sleep. 

Ways you can bond with him are:

- having him in your lap (in a cozy sack, or blanket, or even in a hoodie pocket ) while you watch TV or on the computer. 
- using a hedgie safe blocked off room or area (like a playpen), put your baby in it with some toys. You can also sit inside it as well, and let him explore and sniff all over you. Just be very gentle, and no sudden movements. 
- bathing, even foot baths, is a great way to get used to you handling her with your bare hands. 

Also, it's important that you make a bonding schedule, so your baby gets used to the same routine every night. For instance, I usually wake my girl up around 8 (when her simulated daylight lights turn off), then I take her out, let her crawl on me a little. Then I put her back in her cage, let her eat, drink, and potty before taking her out for a few hours of bonding time. Just even a simple bonding routine like that helps a lot. Good luck!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

I've had Benny for about a month now, and while he's definitely showing that he trusts me more than anyone else (Mom, brother, Step-Dad), I definitely wouldn't say he's bonded or completely comfortable. He's still huffy when I wake him (duh), and gets all cranky at me if I peek under the blanket he sleeps under on my lap every night (I just can't help it, he's too cute!). 
I think it'll be a long process for us as he came from a Pet Store not a breeder, but it's worth it! The moments I get where he's clearly relaxed and having a good time with me are the best and make it easier for sure! Even if it takes a long time, don't lose hope, I'm sure it'll happen eventually!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Shainahmac said:


> I've had Benny for about a month now, and while he's definitely showing that he trusts me more than anyone else (Mom, brother, Step-Dad), I definitely wouldn't say he's bonded or completely comfortable. He's still huffy when I wake him (duh), and gets all cranky at me if I peek under the blanket he sleeps under on my lap every night (I just can't help it, he's too cute!).
> I think it'll be a long process for us as he came from a Pet Store not a breeder, but it's worth it! The moments I get where he's clearly relaxed and having a good time with me are the best and make it easier for sure! Even if it takes a long time, don't lose hope, I'm sure it'll happen eventually!


All hedgehogs are like that, I think  they just hate being disturbed while they're sleeping, period. My girls the same way.


----------

